# Delphi Deal still going on for $99.00



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Friends and Family promo. It's an amazing deal. You can get either the complete car cassette or home system (SKYFi Radio + Adaptor Kit with antenna) and FREE activation for only $99, plus taxes. That's a savings of $100.


----------



## Beardedbosn (Dec 9, 2002)

John,

I am surprised you changed your avatar with the big game coming up. The "Buckeyes" did play, didn't they????:lol: 

Chris Cooke


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beardedbosn _
> *John,
> 
> I am surprised you changed your avatar with the big game coming up. The "Buckeyes" did play, didn't they????:lol:
> ...


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

How do you get in on this deal? I work for a store that carries XM but only the crappy Sony PNP unit....


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

check your Private messages Peter, I sent you the info.


----------



## Abe Shamai (Apr 22, 2002)

John.. Is the info still available?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I got my delphi through this deal but they never activated it. I'm waiting a little bit until I have some extra cash to cover the activation!
bonus!

John


----------



## VA_Bob (Feb 28, 2003)

Somebody on ebay is actually selling the phone number and code for this. Is it really legit?


----------



## TWood (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Friends and Family promo. It's an amazing deal. You can get either the complete car cassette or home system (SKYFi Radio + Adaptor Kit with antenna) and FREE activation for only $99, plus taxes. That's a savings of $100. *


Hi John,

I'm considering purchasing an XM radio. Do you know if this deal is still available? If so, can you tell me how I could take advantage of it?

Thanks.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Sure, looks like the friends and family promo is still going on, I just tried the link. I sent ya the info.


----------



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm a little late to the discussion...  

How can I get in on this deal?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Papaa check your PM


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

I too would love to jump on this. Could someone show me the way to the link?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't forget to sign up for the Family Plan, as second receivers now are discounted within the same household....


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

And all you have to do is call to get the family plan, there is an automated feature on their phone system.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Can someone send the Friends & Family info to me!
[email protected]


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

I would like to get information on the friends and family deal too.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

nuts4scuba, I sent you a private message.

[email protected], I sent you an email.


----------



## gorapid (Apr 23, 2003)

I too would very much like to receive info on the friends & family promo

Sounds awesome!

TIA

[email protected]


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

gorapid, I sent you the info.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

John,
I would like to thank you and Scott for sending the info. I ordered
mine last night and i'm looking forward to trying satelite radio out.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

nuts4scuba, I was glad to pass it along to ya.
I like mine alot, when I get a chance to listen to it, my wife has taken it over. I remember saying...._I will never pay $9.99 to listen to radio_ .....well I did it and I'm glad I did.
I'm probably not to far away from maybe getting another one now.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 5, 2002)

If you would like the details I believe [email protected] has all the information. It will send you an automated message. Just send a blank e-mail.


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

I wouldn't mind getting in on this too. Somebody please email me the info:

[email protected]


----------

